
Army Building Cannon Capable of Firing from Nashville to NYC - SQL2219
https://themindunleashed.com/2019/10/army-1150-mile-cannon.html
======
LegitShady
The author of the 'article' (and i use that term lightly) doesn't understand
that allowing naval assets to fire on targets 1850km inland without using
missiles is really a huge game changer in terms of cost per round for the
whole system.

Its one of the reasons the navy is developing rail guns - they want to send
cheap chunks of metal down range without expensive engines and guidance.

